# (gelöst) Qt sdk ?

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

kann mir jemand sagen in welchem Packet das QT SDK steckt ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

73 HenryLast edited by henry on Tue Mar 29, 2011 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Das qt-sdk gibt es nicht bei Gentoo. Du willst wohl hauptsächlich den qt-creator -> emerge qt-creator.

Pass aber auf die USE-Flags auf, wenn du QML etc haben willst.

----------

## henry

Hallo franf,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Noch eine Frage: Was ist QML ?

73 Henry

----------

## henry

Sorry FranzF,

ich habe qt-creator compiliert und schon mit gearbeitet.

Leider fehlen zum debuggen die Hilfsbibliotheken ( libgdbmacros.so ).

Hast Du zufällig eine Idee ?

73 Henry

----------

## Christian99

hm, ich bin jetzt nicht der experte bei sowas, aber wieso braucht man extra bibliotheken zum debuggen? außerdem, dem namen nach geört diee bib nicht zu qt. weißt du zu was die gehört?

davon abgesehen gibts für diverse pakete debug-useflags, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

----------

## henry

Hallo Christian99,

wenn ich Google richtig interpretiere ( mein Englisch ist nicht das beste )

scheint es diese lib momentan nur für Windows zu geben.

Zumindest ist das mein derzeitiger Wissensstand.

73 Henry

----------

## Christian99

kann nicht sein. windows verwendet keine shared objects, sondern dlls.

----------

## manuels

QML ist eine "CSS+Javascript"-artige Programmiersprache für Desktop-Anwendungen.

Die Library gibt es auf jeden Fall für Linux (auch die Debug-Libraries).

Wie du die unter Gentoo erstellst/installierst, weiß ich aber nicht.

----------

## henry

Hallo,

vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben.

Setze erstmal auf gelöst. Weil Kernfrage beantwortet wurde.

Wer noch eine Idee zu den libs hat kann gerne noch antworten.

Schaue ab und zu rein.

73 Henry

----------

## Christian99

was genau ist denn dein problem/hast du vor? vielleict können wir so helfen

----------

